# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Mini Curso

## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Não tem especificamente a haver com fotografar aquários mas dá para tirar boas noções de fotografia para aplicarmos nos nossos áquas!
Mini Curso

----------

